# PPvsPP:Maze of Fear



## Atanatotatos (Apr 4, 2009)

You wake up, again, from your sleep as a prisoner. The usual voice has called you. [size=+2]WAKE UP![/size]. And as usual, after the same dark, unescapable room as always, you find yourself in another, completely different place.
A rather normal dungeon, by the looks of it. Not the floor, nor the walls reveal anything special. The ceiling is high, about 12 feet. The silence is nerve-breaking.
Then, the _voice_ shakes you from your suprise. [size=+2]FIGHT[/size]. You see next to you... an ally? Yes, you know in your head, and in your gut, that this time you have an ally. But, where are your foes?

[sblock=map Redclaw & Renau]
[/sblock]

[sblock=map IG & Cabana][/sblock]

[sblock=info] Ok then... please also post a short visual description of your characters WHEN you make contact with the other team... for now, roll a Stealth check and _Initiative_, of course! 
A word of advice: you should keep the info you don't want to share with your opponents in sblocks, obviously, but to help make this smooth and quick, I suggest posting attacks and their effect in the open. So your opponents will know if they've been hit and relative effects, and will act accordingly.Obviously I'll be there to adjudicate too!

Map info: Illumination is dim. Nothing more noticeable for now 

Good gaming![/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 4, 2009)

[sblock=Renau and Ata] Eglath quickly taps Karrak on the shoulder and motions down the side passageway, then steps into the central hall, his maul resting on his shoulder. 

stealth 18, Initiative 17
move to F5, then charge if an enemy is visible.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 4, 2009)

[sblock=Atanatotatos and spectators]

Onyx Slyther 
initiative and stealth roll

Fun!
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, CaBaNa]Initiative and Stealth, respectively:

1d20+8=17, 1d20+13=31

Zachar will also take this time to use his whetstone, as described on his character sheet.  Also, he'll move to square next to the 18 to open up a line of sight.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2009)

[sblock=DM/Red]
Karrak turns to his fellow goliath and nods, hefting his maul as well and moves with surprising quickness to the far hall. He concentrates on tapping his well of primal energy as he moves and tries to see if there are any threats about.

Minor: Wellspring of Renewal gain 14temp hp
Move: A7
Standard: TBD (let's see if Karrak sees anyone)

Init; Stealth (1d20+9=21, 1d20+9=26) [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 5, 2009)

[sblock=map Renau & Red]ooc:you can hear a noise from SE direction.[/sblock]

[sblock=map IG & Cabana][/sblock]

ooc:you can go on. Initiative doesn't matter for now.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 5, 2009)

[sblock=Ata and Renau]Shrugging, but intent on finding their foes, Eglath continues his progress, making a point not to look at where Karrak is heading.  As he goes he pulls a potion vial from his belt, removes the stopper, and consumes it.

move to J9, consuming Potion of Regeneration along the way.  Now at 15/16 healing surges, and possessing regen 5 until the end of the encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=DM, IG, and spectators] 
Onyx begins flying, and takes up position at 20 standing next to the "tetris-like" wall caddy-corner to IG.

(can we get some letters to go with our numbers ata? how high is the ceiling here? with my low-light vision and passive perception, can I see much more for now?)

minor pull out potion of clarity, minor drink potion of clarity.
(expends a healing surge, once during this encounter as a free action I can reroll a d20 roll I just made, gaining a +3 bonus to the reroll.)

free action call spirit companion to stand at 19 directly in between Zachar and Onyx.

(I was wielding my Totem at fights beginning correct?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=cabana]sorry, made a mistake on the map here. Onyx should be large because of the mount. so you might want to reconsider your positioning (though you will fit there and squeezing is not a problem at the moment anyway). The ceiling is 3 squares high. 
Yes you can wield your totem, and yes you will get letters... but not before you are in a position that lets you figure out how far the room goes to the south.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, IG, Spectators]
move action shift forward and up one square (I think this is the highest I can go) activates boots +1 AC and Reflex TENT

Minor action same minor action same
(reroll one d20 with +3 once during encounter expend a surge)

Free action summon spirit companion at 24

That was my turn TA DA.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=DM/Red]
Seeing the other goliath round the corner and out of sight, Karrak shakes his head thinking *"We gotta be stickin' together"*, but keeps his advice to himself. Karrak follows his ally down the corridor, ready to strike.

OOC - Move - to H7
Minor - TBD
Standard - TBD
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, Cabana]Move to the square that is five squares left of the number 17.  Readying the prepared sword, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=red & renau, round 2]As Eglat approaches a passage between two walls, followed at a short distance by Karrak, he notices that, in the middle the small doorless room, there is a sort of whirling pool of darkness. Before he can react, a large, horned form comes out of the pitch-black, perfectly silent space, and a humongous axe descends on the Goliath. Eglath is nimble enough to dodge the powerful blow, that hits the floor at his feet, scattering shards of stone in all direction.



_Initiative and status:
21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:152/152, S:15/16, AP:1, regen 5 [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration[/sblock]
16-Minotaur_[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=IG & cabana, round 2]You hear a distant sound of battle, and a sound like that of an enraged bull, from very close, particularly to zachar, in direction NW.


[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=red & DM]
Karrak snarls at the minotaur, but can't get to it from his current position so he takes a large step to the east and then sees his opening. *"For Tempus!"* the goliath shouts as he rushes forward, lowers his head and swings his maul down on the minotaur with a vengeance. Not satiated with the brutal strike, Karrak follows it up with another swing of his heavy weapon.

OOC - 
Move - 5ft step to I7
Standard - Howling Strike against Minotaur  (end up @ K9)Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=26, 5d6+23=45) 3 on to hit... 
Waitaminute... forgot my goliath feat - Markings of the Victor...
Re-Roll Vs AC (Markings of Victor) (1d20+23=43) 
Bonus Crit Damage (4d6=12) 
Booyah! Crit'd for 65 damage (Wow.... just wow, If I had used the bloodclaw it would've been 77 damage, for an at-will...nice)
Rampage (when scoring a critical hit, get a free basic melee attack)
Basic Attack (Vs. AC); Damage (1d20+21=28, 2d6+21=29) Hits AC 28 for 29 damage
_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, IG, spectators]

Move fly as high as possible end move to (what would be if I could see) O19, P19, O20, P20.

Minor retrieve potion of spirit, minor drink potion of spirit
(expend HS +3 death saving throws until encounters end.)

my Spirit Companion should be located on the wall at 24, but the map doesn't show it. Squares adjacent to my spirit companion are always considered difficult terrain.

the suspense!!! 

Edit:
just going to reiterate a big thanks for putting this on Ata!
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=Ata + Renau]This is the best they can send at us, brother? Eglath shouts to Karrak as he enters the rush of battle.  The very stone around us will strengthen our resolve!  With that, he stares the minotaur down, drawing its attention to his deadly hammer, and launches a vicious attack against their foe.

Free Action: Mark the minotaur
Minor Action: Polymorph into the Form of the Charging Boar (resist 5 all, +2 fort and +2 will)
Standard Action: Strength of stone vs. Minotaur, hits AC 31 for 18 damage [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 7, 2009)

"Ah, it starts!"  Zachar continues his advancement cautiously.

[sblock=DM, Cabana]Move to O15[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 8, 2009)

[sblock=red & renau, round 3]The large Minotaur howls in pain from Karrak's blow, and reacts with another violent blow, that, blinded by fury, misses the Goliath and chips away at the wall instead. 
Karrak immediately sees the opening and follows up with another attack, but the minotaur is partly concealed in the shadowy pool, and his swing is misdirected.
Eglath, too, connects with his grat mace, and smashes a shoulder of the minotaur. The creature, though, seems mostly unfazed. What's more, the juncture of its arm snaps, relocating itself, as if the beast was healing extremely fast.
The humanoid bull swings its enormous axe at Eglath, missing again.



_Initiative and status:_
21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:152/152+5t, S:15/16, AP:1, regen 5, +2 for and will, 5DR [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
16-Minotaur HP:-73, marked by Eglath[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=IG & Cabana, round 3]The noises of battle are even louder now. Probably two or more combatants. Very close, especially to Zachar.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 8, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, IG, Spectators]
Zachar, what is all that racket? Can you see anything? Should I advance?


[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2009)

[sblock=red & DM]
*"Come now, let's kill this bull. I want a steak"* Karrak says to Eglath in dwarven as he throws all his weight behind a wicked strike against their bovine foe. After this attack, he steps away from the beast.

OOC - 
Standard - Devastating Strike vs Minotaur
Devastating Strike - Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=39, 2d6+2d8+21=39) Hits AC 39 for 39 damage, TSNT -  any attacker gains a +2 bonus to attack rolls against you. I hope I'm not wasting all of the good rolls against this guy...
Move - 5ft step to J8
_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 9, 2009)

[sblock=Renau + Ata]Eglath grins with satisfaction as the minotaur misses yet again.  He puzzles for a second as his companions speaks in the language of the knee-cutters, then shrugs and swings his maul again.

Free Action: Mark the minotaur
Standard Action: Forgot to add the 5 temp hp from Strength of Stone last round, and I can't double-up on those, so I'll go with Earth Shield Strike vs. the minotaur, hits AC 26 for 21 damage and a +1 AC boost utent.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 9, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, Cabana]"Yes, yes... we must advance.  Quietly now, and bring that spirit of your over hear as well!"

OOC: Move 6 squares to the left to take a peek around the corner.  Don't remember what my stealth check was, but I intend on using it now![/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 9, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, IG, spectators] 

Onyx carefully guides David the wyvern into the corridor after Zachar, always ready to escape into more comfortable conditions if enemies advance. 
Zachar, what do you see?
Bowie the bear spirit companion teleports in front of Zachar, silently answering his call.

OOC: 


Minor, dismiss Bowie the spirit companion

Move squeeze and move half speed to Zachar's old position. 14 stealth

Free action summon Bowie the spirit companion 7 squares left of my current (Zachar's old) position. (should be directly to the left of Zachar's current position.)

Standard Ready Action, move to Q17 (and free action to end the squeeze-now in Q17, 18), if an enemy comes w/in 5 squares of Onyx's LOS and LOE.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Does Karrak hear any other sounds of battle besides this one?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

_Bump. just keeping near the top of the list_


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 18, 2009)

[sblock=red & renau]While Karrak's blow reaches the minotaur, Eglath's is wide, and the beast has space to retaliate with a mighty blow, that misses the goliath again. The minotaur insists in attacking Eglath, and this time he nails him with a good hit.

ooc:no, you cannot hear other battles going on in the vicinity, but hey, the minotaur is making a lot of noise so...



_Initiative and status:_
21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:141/152, S:15/16, AP:1, regen 5, +2 for and will, 5DR [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
16-Minotaur HP:-102, marked by Eglath[/sblock]

[sblock=cabana & IG]It is clear that the battle you hear is going on just behind the wall on your right. It is so near that you have the impression you might jump right in the middle of it if you take a few steps North. 
Cabana: I doubt you can sqeeze while flying, so I'll consider you on the ground...[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 18, 2009)

[sblock=Renau + Ata]Eglath steps forward, edging further into the minotaur's reach to give Karrak more room to maneuver, and brings his maul into play again.  My skin will be nicking up your blade before you do me any real damage, your stupid calf, he spits as he glares at their foe.

[sblock=ooc] Free Action: Mark the minotaur
Move Action: Shift to K9
Standard Action: Strength of Stone vs. Minotaur, hits AC 29 for 21 damage, and Eglath gets 5 temp hit points.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2009)

[sblock=red & DM]
Karrak takes another step back, hoping to end this fight shortly, lifting his maul above his head, and rushes forward. The horned helmet spurring him on as he swings the massive weapon down with all his strength. 

OOC - 
Move to I7 
Standard - Charge - Howling Strike vs Minotaur
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=28, 5d6+23=34) 
_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 19, 2009)

[sblock=DM, Cabana]Zachar will step north, weapon at the ready,  and peek around the corner, making full use of his stealth check.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]Onyx will move up and around the corner as far as he can, keeping his spirit companion in font of Zachar while he surveys the situation.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=red]Eglath cannot move to K9, that being the closest square Karrak can charge to(so the one he has to charge to); I suppose it doesn't make a huge difference.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Red & renau, round 5]The two goliaths swing their maces at the enormous Minotaur, but unfortunately, both miss due to the beast still being partially hidden in the shadow inside the small room. The minotaur retaliates with his axe, causing Eglath a small wound on his shoulder.
As you fight, you see a ghostly bear come out from behind the corner...

_Initiative and status:_
21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:139/152, S:15/16, AP:1, regen 5, +2 for and will, 5DR [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
16-Minotaur HP:-92, marked by Eglath

[/sblock]

[sblock=IG,round 5]this scene is seen by Zachar (read the sblock above, don't peek in the expended sblocks though please ), who is still unseen by the fighters. Unfortunately, Onyx's spirit companion is in front of him, and as such, in the open. Zachar can take a standard action as his surprise action before the start of the next round.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]Zachar skitters between the bear and the wall, and then around the corner in hopes to get a better look at what's going on in the small room.

OOC: Zachar will end up three squares north of his current position, he'll just take the long way getting there.

Stealth=1d20+13=18
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=red & DM]
*"What is that?"* Karrak calls out to his ally, at the appearance of the newcomer.

The surprise appearance of his tribe's totemic spirit is enough to throw off Karrak's aim as he moves away from the creature.

OOC - 
Standard - Devastating Strike vs Minotaur
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=25, 2d6+2d8+21=41) Hits AC 25 for 39 damage, TSNT -  any attacker gains a +2 bonus to attack rolls against you. 
Move - 5ft step to L8
_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 28, 2009)

_Bump. You still there, red?_


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=Renau + Ata]Eglath follows Karrak's lead and moves away from the new arrival, but stays between his friend and the minotaur.  With another swing of his axe, he works to keep the bull-like monster's focus.

[sblock=ooc] Move: shift to K9
Standard: Strength of Stone vs. Minotaur, hits AC 36 for 22 damage, and Eglath gets 5 temp. hit points
Free: mark minotaur[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 28, 2009)

Only Eglath manages to hit the minotaur, which immediately reacts with a fierce blow, followed by another. 
Meanwhile, a deva comes out of the corner, the ghostly bear in front of him.

[sblock=ren & red, round 6]Karrak misses, Eglath hits. The minotaur hits Eglat twice, for 17 and 14 dmg respectively.
rolls:Roll Lookup
_Initiative and status:_
21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:118/152, S:15/16, AP:1, regen 5, +2 for and will, 5DR [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
16-Minotaur HP:-104, marked by Eglath

[/sblock]

[sblock=IG, round 6]you have no cover to hide. For ease of play, Onyx moves closer and moves the spirit in front of you. Hopefully Cabana will be back soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]Zachar will survey the battle for a moment, trying to decipher who's the weaker opponent, who's injured and how badly, and so forth.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=IG]Of the two Goliat, one (Karrak) seems unscathed. Both the other goliath and the minotaur have some injuries, especially the minotaur, but they don't seem to be particularly bothered by them yet. Half of the minotaur body is concealed by a strange shadow whirling in the center of the small room he's partially in.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=DM/Red]
Focusing on taking down the minotaur before anything else, Karrak steps back and rushes forward, roaring again as he swings, fueling his strike, but again his distraction at the newcomer is obvious.

OOC - 
Move - 5ft step to M7
Standard - Howling Strike vs Minotaur
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=26, 5d6+23=38)  Hits AC 26 for 38 damage, Really.... three rolls in a row below 5, plus the first attack was originally a 3... WTF!
_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 28, 2009)

"_The enemy of my enemy..._" Zachar lets the thought trail as he advances toward the melee.

[sblock=DM, Cabana]Zachar targets the INJURED goliath as his _Oath of Enmity_ target, and moves to J8 (if I'm reading it right--1 square northwest of Eglath, to the right of the bear).  Those are minor and move actions, respectively.

Standard action: _Splinter the Formation_1d20+24=37, 1d20+24=33* (use the first result of 37 vs. AC) vs. Eglath for 1d10+13=19 damage; teleport *Karrak *5 squares... INTO the swirling darkness, behind the minotaur.

* This doesn't include the +2 CA bonus from flanking with the minotaur, who Zachar is perceiving as an ally, at least for the moment.

*EDIT* Forgot to mention that Karrak also takes 2 lightning damage if the attack power hits Eglath.  Again, I'm perceiving the minotaur as an ally for the moment, otherwise it'd take the damage as well.  So the visual here is that when I smack one goliath, the other disappears in a crack of lightning.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 29, 2009)

ooc: btw in initiative Zachar is after Eglath and before the minotaur.
[sblock=IG]I'm sorry but I'm not letting you consider the minotaur as an ally for effects powers and such, as it obviously isn't.[/sblock]
update at the end of the round; I'll wait a bit too, to see if Cabana comes back to act in this round.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 29, 2009)

A bald headed dwarf, in an eclectic armor, atop of a lizard, clumsily moves into view. As the two move into their chosen area, the ghostly bear circles and approaches Eglath and Karrak, sidling up next to them both.

The dwarf and lizard get comfortable before directing their gaze on the nearest enemy.

Zachar! Let us help along the minotaur, for he seems outnumbered... Such an unfair fight!

Eglath begins to hear a multitude of voices, clouding his thoughts until, without noticing, the goliath has turned completely inward dealing with the spirit choir of Slyther Ancestors.

Onyx laughs and begins bellowing in Dwarven.
[sblock=Dwarven]Ha Ha hehehe Ha, My Ancestors having a _chat_ with you big fella? They sure are a talkative lot, very demanding of your attention! I'm sure you'll be busy for a moment.[/sblock]

Onyx then takes in the full scene and all his surroundings in order to better handle the situation. 

[sblock=IG, ata, spectators]

move to H9.

Bear spirit moves J7, ends in K8. 

free action to return to normal size taking up H9, H8, I9, I8. 

Standard Thunder Crash on Eglath, Eglath is stunned until the end of my next turn 

Minor active perception check 32 (low light vision)

[sblock=notes] 
A note on my spirit companion: all squares adjacent to my spirit companion are difficult terrain for enemies.

A note on flying: The rules on flight mention very specific activities being unavailable. My mount has (hover) which allows those activities. I think squeezing while using fly (hover) is possible.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 29, 2009)

ooc:welcome back cabana!


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 29, 2009)

That actually stings a bit, Eglath admits to the minotaur as he continues to step around it, his maul still swinging in time.

[sblock=Ata + Renau] I guess it's time to let the others see the description of the action, if not the details.
Move: shift to L9
Standard: Strength of Stone vs. Minny, hits AC 27 for 19.  Wow, I hope IC heats up for me.
I am not marking the minotaur this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 29, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> ooc: btw in initiative Zachar is after Eglath and before the minotaur.
> [sblock=IG]I'm sorry but I'm not letting you consider the minotaur as an ally for effects powers and such, as it obviously isn't.[/sblock]
> update at the end of the round; I'll wait a bit too, to see if Cabana comes back to act in this round.




[sblock=Ata]That's fine.  It doesn't change much, really, except that now the minotaur also takes 2 lightning damage and is teleported 5 squares into the swirling blob of dark.

So now I reckon that Karrak and the minotaur can dance in a dark corner by themselves for a bit while we introduce ourselves to our new Goliath friend.. [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 30, 2009)

As Eglath's mind is assaulted by the newcomer, all his focus is lost, and he finds himself unable to react in any meaningful way.
Karrak attacks the minotaur again, but can't connect.
Zachar strikes Eglath and Karrak disappears from everyone's view.
The minotaur swings his axe wildly around him seemingly against an invisible enemy, but only hits the air. 

_Initiative and status, round 6:_
_Initiative and status:_
28-Onyx [sblock=expended]thunder crash[/sblock]
21-Karrak HP:12t [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:-43 AP:1, regen 5, +2 for and will, 5DR [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
17-Zachar[sblock=expended]splinter formation[/sblock]
16-Minotaur HP:-94

notes:Eglath is stunned until the end of Onyx' next turn. All the squares adjacent to the bear are difficult terrain.
ooc:sorry for making you wait, guys!

[sblock=renau]Karrak reappears in K12. Squares K-L 11-12 are completely dark, but he can see clearly around the pool of darkness, although in black and white. As such, he only sees half of the minotaur, which seems to perceive his presence, and swings at him, but fails to hit anything.[/sblock]

[sblock=map renau & red]
[/sblock]

[sblock=map IG & cabana][/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 30, 2009)

The Lizards flaps it's wings and carefully ascends five feet into the air, watching out for surprise attacks.

The little Dwarf holds up a snake like totem and says a few words, the ghostly bear paws at Eglath, almost playfully.

Onyx Slyther booms out Enjoy the show Zachar, I hope it heartens your spirits!

Onyx looks at Eglath and says I'm Onyx Slyther, you met my ancestors, what is your name so that I may introduce you again in passing?!

[sblock=Public]
Move shift one square up.

Standard Protecting strike on eglath 26 vs will for 12 damage
if this hits Zachar gains 5 temp HP.
[/sblock]

[sblock=IG, Ata, Spectators]
Cheers Ata!  It's nice to have a fixed screen! 

please let me know when people are bloodied, I get extra stuff...

Move shift one square up. (flying in the same squares I was standing, shifted to get there. +3 AC and Reflex, +2 fort and will)

Standard Protecting strike on eglath 26 vs will for 12 damage
if this hits Zachar gains 5 temp HP.

Minor Action knowledge checks to identify Eglath weakness, vulnerability, defenses. Roll look up
23 Religion
31 Nature
24 History
25 Dungeoneering
14 Arcana
[/sblock]

[sblock=edit]
fixed the public box, also added info into private box for ata.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 1, 2009)

Shaking the dizzying effect of the new arrival's spirit-power from his head, Eglath spits a bit of blood and glares at the many attackers around him.  I care not for your name, coward.  Any so bereft of honor as to strike from behind while a foe battles others doesn't deserves to die unknown, unmourned and unremembered.  It is no wonder you leave your underlings to fight the battle you started.  With that, the goliath takes a mighty swing at his other tormentor.

[sblock=OOC] Standard Action: Mountain Hammer vs. Zachar, hits AC 30 for 34 damage.  If that's a hit, Zachar takes a -6 penalty to melee attack rolls until my next turn.  [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 1, 2009)

ooc:it'd be better if you posted descriptions, rolls results and effects of powers in public sblocks, and hide only info that you don't want to share(like the link, or whatever) so we can proceed more smoothly (for example, you can see that you've been hit and stunned, and won't get to act).


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 5, 2009)

_Um...bump._


----------



## industrygothica (May 5, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> _Um...bump._




I was waiting for Ren to act, since I'm last in initiative.


-IG


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Somewhat confused by the new situation, Karrak will take a swing at the enemies exposed back before stepping away.

OOC - 
*sorry for the delay, missed the update, stupid subscribed therad problems. Note I should have +14 temp HP, unless I lost 2 for some reason.
Standard - Howling Strike vs Minotaur 
Howling Strike (Vs AC); Dmg (1d20+23=31, 3d6+21=25) *forgot flank & 1d6 damage
forgot (1d6=2) 
Hits AC 33 for 27 damage (out of 45 )
Move - 5ft step to K13
_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## Redclaw (May 5, 2009)

If it's not too late, since nobody else has acted yet, Eglath would like to move to N9, accepting the Opportunity Attacks.


----------



## industrygothica (May 6, 2009)

Zachar ignores the banter, himself understanding that honor is lost in this place.  Instead, he raises his sword and swings again.

[sblock=Actions]Bond of retribution vs. Eglath: 1d20+24=40, 1d20+24=26 (use the first roll, 40 vs. AC); 1d10+13=22 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, CaBaNa]If Eglath is allowed to move first, Zachar will take the OA and then follow him, moving to square M8, _through_ the bear. 

Opportunity Attack vs. Eglath: 1d20+24=36, 1d20+24=25 (use the first roll, 36 vs. AC); 1d10+13=16 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 7, 2009)

Onyx's spell fails on Eglath. The goliath, on the other hand, misses Zachar with his mace. He moves away, but the Deva is quick to take advantage of the opening, and lands a solid blow. He follows Eglath and strikes at him again, leaving him with a couple of bad wounds. 
You all see the Minotaur roar in pain, as if attacked. Again his swings his axe at the dark behind him, but again it swings at the air Roll Lookup.

[sblock=ren & red]renau, I didn't move you because the map was not clear, and moving wouldn't have been beneficial to you, since you would have moved out of the dark area. Now the map shows where it is.


[/sblock]

[sblock=IG & cabana]cabana, knowledge checks are for monsters, I doubt they can work for pc classes. You'd simply identify them as Goliaths.

[/sblock]

_Initiative and status, round 7:_
28-Onyx [sblock=expended]thunder crash[/sblock]
21-Karrak HP:12t [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:-66 AP:1, regen 5, +2 for and will, 5DR [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
17-Zachar[sblock=expended]splinter formation[/sblock]
16-Minotaur HP:-111


----------



## CaBaNa (May 9, 2009)

The ghostly bear teleports next to Eglath, while Onyx and the giant lizard beast climb until Onyx bumps his head on the ceiling.

Watch it you blasted bird!

Onyx then traces a sigil in the air with his totem, and the warding explodes in a clap of thunder, heartening Zachar, and hurting Eglath.

[sblock=public]
Bear spirit companion at N8

Onyx flying as high as possible in squares J7, J8, I7, I8

Onyx attacks Eglath 39 to hit fort for 16 thunder damage 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Atat, IG, Spectators]
Onyx

Minor dismiss spirit

Free summon spirit at N8

Move shift diagonally up and to the northwest, ending in squares J7, J8, I7, I8 (should be flying as high as the room allows)

Standard Thunder Bears Warding on Eglath 39 to hit fort for 16 thunder damage  (if this hits, Zachar gains resist 5 all damage when next to my spirit companion. Also Zachar will get 5 temp HP)


[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 10, 2009)

Grimacing, Eglath shouts into the darkness.  Karrak, you gonna come join us?  Knowing he can't wait for his compatriot to rejoin the party, he continues his assault on the deva, bringing his hammer to bear once again, this time sweeping it through the deva and into the glowing bear spirit.
[sblock=public] mark Zachar and Spirit Bear
Attack Zachar (hits AC 33) and Bear (hits AC 40, dealing 33 damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=DM] Free Action: mark all adjacent enemies.
Standard Action: Mountain Sweep, targeting Zachar and bear, hits AC 33, and AC 40 for 33 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Karrak will continue to assault the minotaur from the relative safety of the shadows...

OOC - 
*Please let me know if this kills the minotaur, I'll be using Swift Charge to attack Zachar if so 
*Note I should have +14 temp HP, unless I lost 2 for some reason.
Standard - Howling Strike vs Minotaur 
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=33, 4d6+21=31) Hits AC 33 for 31 damage... hurry up and go down you big lug!

_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## CaBaNa (May 11, 2009)

bump

[sblock=IG, spectators] 

Great job so far, that teleport was fire!

I'm tempted to heal check the minotaur, I'll let you make the call though.

Putting Eglath down is top of my list, are we going to coup de grace when he hits the ground?
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2009)

Zachar dodges the goliath's hammer, and counters with a hearty swing of his greatsword.

[sblock=All] Attack Eglath (34 vs. AC; 17 damage if it hits)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, Cabana]My AC is 37 as far as Eglath is concerned, at least for the moment.

Bond of Retribution against Eglath 1d20+24=33, 1d20+24=34 (use highest roll); 1d10+13=17 damage if 34 vs. AC hits.

Cabana, send me an email with your comments and questions and stuff; I can actually check that one from work!  [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 13, 2009)

[sblock=silly jaws bump]
bum.......bum

bum.....bum

bum....bum 

bum..bum

bum.bum

bumbum

!!!!BUMP!!!![/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 15, 2009)

ooc: er... sorry for making you wait guys. The update will be up later today.


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 16, 2009)

Onyx' thunder Shakes Eglath, while the other Goliath is still unseen. [sblock=ren]you hit the minotaur, but it's still standing strong. You did lose 2 temp hp from Zachar's teleporting attack, which I probably forgot to mention.Oh, and you get an OA vs the minotaur.[/sblock] Eglath's sweep fails to connect with zachar, but instantly vanquishes the ghostly bear. Onyx seems to suffer some degree of pain in response.
Zachar, on the other hand, manages to land a blow on the sturdy goliat, which is starting to show signs of weakening after numerous attacks.
The minotaur is seemingly tired of swinging at the void darkness, and mooing enraged, blindly charges out of the enclosed space, jumps on the deva, failing to impale him with its horns.


_Initiative and status, round 8:_
28-Onyx -13[sblock=expended]thunder crash[/sblock]
21-Karrak HP:12t [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:-84 AP:1, bloodied, regen 5, +2 for and will, 5DR, target of Oath on enmity [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
17-Zachar 5t, marked by Eglath[sblock=expended]splinter formation[/sblock] 
16-Minotaur HP:-132

[sblock=map renau & red]
[/sblock]
[sblock=map cabana & ig][/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 16, 2009)

Onyx' flight ends at the ceiling, in a convenient corner to see his multiple adversaries. 

As Eglath' attack passes through the area where Ghost Bear once was, Ghost Bear blinks before Eglath. 
I didn't say you could use my life force to jump out of harms way Ghost Bear! You ought not attempt harming my ancestor spirit giant, he is too fast for you!

In retaliation a low vibration begins in Onyx, he pulses with a low glow building power through his totem and hands. Feeling with his mind, probing, slithering into the consciousness of the Goliath. Feeling the spark of intelligence, Onyx begins crushing the sentience within.

Only to be rebuffed by the Iron Shod mental defenses of Eglath! An impenetrable wall of stone surrounded the giant's mind, immune to the mental grip of Onyx.

Channelling deep into his ancestral reserves, feeling the clarity bequeathed by their endless knowledge. Onyx Simply Erode The Stone. Onyx understood at once.

Feeling the arcane energy build into his hands, and then unleashing that energy through the serpentine link from his mind to Eglath's, mental acid chews through stone, and Onyx seizes onto Eglath's mind, constricting until Eglath is immobilized. 

Onyx lashes out with his mind at any consciousness other than Zachar that comes too close to his prey. Specifically looking for any possible threat.



[sblock=public]
Onyx shifts to K7, K8, J7, J8, (alt 10/10).

Spirit companion called to square N8

Attack 37 vs will on Eglath for 31 psychic/acid damage, if this hits, Eglath is immobilized and any enemy that enters a square adjacent to Eglath takes 5 psychic damage.

If 37 doesn't hit Eglath's will, I will retcon this to play in his favor.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, IG, spectators]

Move shift K7, K8, J7, J8, (alt 10/10). 

Free action call spirit companion in square N8.

Free action Gloves of Eldritch Admixture, expend 2 charges, next attack deals extra 2d6 acid damage

Standard Serpent's Rebuke on Eglath 26 vs will for 31 psychic/acid damage

(I assume this misses, and so I'm using my reroll from the potion of clarity. If the attack doesn't miss, it would be nice to retain my reroll, but I understand if this is it...)

free action potion of clarity reroll of above d20 roll 37 vs will for 31 psychic/acid damage if this hits Eglath is immobilized and any enemy that enters a square adjacent to Eglath takes 5 psychic damage.


Minor active perception check 35

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 16, 2009)

Eglath growls in frustration and pain.  Desperate for some breathing room, he uses his hammer to push the deva away.  With the moment's respite, the Goliath's form seems to change yet again.  Where once stood a tusked, bristle-coated humanoid now stands a living piece of the very rock.  His wounds seem a little less severe, and his arms elongate, prepared to strike anyone approaching him.  
[sblock=public] Mark Zachar and bear
Attack vs. Zachar, 31 vs. AC, 37 damage (half for a miss).  On a hit slide Zachar to K8, on a miss slide him to L8.
Switch forms, and gain threatening reach.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ata] Minor: Mark all adjacent enemies
Standard: Form of Charging Bear Attack, hits AC 31 for 37 damage.  Slide 2 on a hit, to K8, slide 1 to L8.
Minor Action: Form of the Stone Sentinel, losing the bonus to Fort and Will, as well as the DR, but regaining 38 hp.  The real shame is doubling up the regen.  Oh well.
Move--> Minor: Summit Advantage, giving him threatening Reach, in case Z decides to move closer again.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]Since I used Bond of Retribution last round and the Minotaur attacked me before my next turn, Eglath should have taken radiant damage[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Karrak will continue to assault the minotaur from the relative safety of the shadows...

OOC - 
*Please let me know if this kills the minotaur, I'll be using Swift Charge to attack Zachar if so 
OA - OA Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=29, 2d6+21=31) Hits AC 29 for 31 damage
Standard - Howling Strike vs Minotaur 
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=36, 4d6+21=34)  Hits AC 36 for 34 damage... hurry up and go down you big lug!

_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+14t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## industrygothica (May 17, 2009)

Zachar smiles at the welcomed challenge, and then gives a quick nod to Eglath just before he disappears from view.

Zachar reappears directly behind the goliath with his sword raised, and then quickly brings it down in a dramatic flare.  The crash of lightning sounds next to Eglath, as the minotaur's hair stands on end.

[sblock=Public]Zachar disappears and then reappears in square O9.  Attack 43 vs. AC, 14 damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ata, Cabana]Move action: Distracting Flare, move to O9.
Bond of Retribution (1d20+24=43, 1d20+24=36) 43 vs. AC; 1d10+13=14 damage.

The minotaur takes 2 lightning damage from the Tempest Whetstone (and probably should have last round, too).
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 17, 2009)

The minotaur, bleeding profusely from his wounds, swings madly in all directions, and hits Onyx up near the ceiling with a heavy blow.

ooc: Great RP so not much need for narrative. Also, no more separated maps, it's not necessary anymore, and it'll save time. IG, Eglath had 5 DR, so no radiant dmg. Hurray, the Minotaur's bloodied! But... 

_Initiative and status, round 8:_
28-Onyx -44[sblock=expended]thunder crash[/sblock]
21-Karrak HP:12t [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:-91 AP:1, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity, immobilized TENT[sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
17-Zachar HP:-13, marked by Eglath[sblock=expended]splinter formation[/sblock] 
16-Minotaur HP:-185, bloodied


----------



## industrygothica (May 17, 2009)

OOC: Zachar and the bear should be switched on the map.


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 17, 2009)

ooc: oh damn. Yes, they should be switched.


----------



## Redclaw (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Ata, I have expended a few more powers than you have listed, including Form of the Stone Sentinel, Mountain Hammer, Summit Advantage  I think there was another encounter in there, too, but I can't recall at the moment.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 17, 2009)

Onyx spits out a tooth and smiles through the gap, Bovine lummox, I'll deal with you in a moment!

Eglath begins and completes his transformation while Onyx is concentrating on the Minotaur threat, however the lizard balks at the giant stone man and backpedals.
Whoa, WHOA, dag-nab-blast-hurmph-ger-flaggon of ALE! Pixie if you don't start listening, I'll make boots of yer HIDE! Now stay and help me face these hooligans. 

Refocusing on the actions at hand Onyx calls out,
Ghost Bear, watch out for Zachar the blinking menace. Bloody mountain may cause a rockslide on him! 

The Ghost Bear follows the advice as best as possible and tries to bear hug the mountain. Unfortunately the wall of stone doesn't seem impressed by the ancestral conjuration.

I knew I should have brought Great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great uncle Ghost Panther instead of you Ghost Bear! Always trying to make friends and hug! It's unbecoming of a Dwarven clan you know... 

The Ghost Bear tries to make it up to Onyx by replacing the missing tooth and closing the cuts and scrapes of Zachar.

Blast! I thought I would have a memento of my time in these dungeons, fighting minotaur, but no Ghost Bear, you took my missing tooth from me, you better shape up or I swear...

Onyx lets the threat hang, knowing full well there is nothing he could do to his ancestor, that wouldn't hurt like the dickens for himself as well.

[sblock=public]
Onyx shifts to I7, I8, J7, J8.

attacks Eglath 23 to hit will for 21 damage. If that hits Zachar is heartened.

Onyx heals himself and Zachar reaps the benefits.

[/sblock]





[sblock=Ata, IG, spectators]

Move shift to I7, I8, J7, J8.

standard Protecting Strike on Eglath 23 to hit will for 21 damage if this hits Zachar (and the wyvern?) gain 5 temp HP.

minor healing spirits on self regain 31 HP (Zachar being adjacent to my Spirit companion regains 6  and 4  for a total of 10 HP) the double roll is due to my forgetting we are at 16th level.

(resources expended, for Ata's ease of play.) 
3 HS
potion of spirit (still in effect)
potion of clarity (used)
1 use of healing spirit
thunder bears warding
thunder crash
serpents rebuke
gloves of eldritch admixture


[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Karrak will continue to assault the minotaur from the relative safety of the shadows...

OOC - 
*Please let me know if this kills the minotaur, I'll be using Swift Charge to attack Zachar if so. 
Standard - Howling Strike vs Minotaur 
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=36, 4d6+21=38)  Hits AC 36 for 38 damage... hurry up and go down you big lug! Otherwise this fight is over 

_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+12t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2009)

Heartened by the continued distraction presented by the minotaur, Eglath continues his assault on the nearby deva.  The grin that spreads across his face as his hammer finally connects solidly is a fearful sight for his enemies.
[sblock=public] Mark Zachar and Smokey
Attack Zachar, critting for 46 damage, and spending a healing surge as part of the attack.
[/sblock]
[sblock=DM] Regen 5
Free: Mark Zachar and the bear
Standard: Form of the Stone Sentinel attack vs. Zachar, Crit!, dealing 38 + 8= 46 damage, and I spend a healing surge to regain 43 (thanks to Belt of Blood's bonus due to being bloodied).  I forgot about the bonus last round, but understand if you don't want to give me the 5 hit points retroactively. [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]hehe, Smokey the Ghost Bear  Congrats on the crit![/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2009)

Zachar absorbs the well-placed blow and almost smiles as a burst of light erupts from the ground and surround the goliath in a cocoon of radiance.  Zachar then steps in and swings his sword once more.

[sblock=Actions]Eglath takes 46 radiant damage (equal to the crit); plus 13 normal damage if 35 hits his AC.[/sblock]


[sblock=DM, Cabana]Wrath of the Divine on Eglath for 46 damage (automatic damage, no roll required); Bond of Retribution vs. Eglath 1d20+24=35, 1d20+24=27 (35 vs. AC); 1d10+13=14 damage.  Total of 60 points of damage if BoR hits.

*EDIT* Plus 2 lightning damage on any enemy adjacent to Eglath.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 25, 2009)

ooc:Sorry guys, checking the stats is taking a while, update coming shortly.


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 26, 2009)

Onyx fails to affect Eglath's mind this time, while the goliath lands a powerful blow on Zachar. And immediately suffers divine retribution in exchange, in the form of a cascade of searing light dealing him an equally grievous wound.
The minotaur seems to suffer another attack, and finally steps away from the pool of darkness. It stop its relentless swings against anything it can see, and after filling its lungs, starts emitting an extremely loud, guttural howl, while a jewel on top of its great axe lights up and starts shining a bright red...

_Initiative and status, round 9:_
28-Onyx [sblock=expended]thunder crash, thunder bear's warding, 1 healing spirit, serpent's rebuke, gloves of eldritch admixture[/sblock]
21-Karrak HP:12t [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:-97 AP:1, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity, bloodied [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
17-Zachar HP:-49, marked by Eglath[sblock=expended]splinter formation[/sblock] 
16-Minotaur HP:-225, bloodied


----------



## CaBaNa (May 26, 2009)

Squeeze the life out of 'em Ghost Bear, and fill Zachar with the energy you garner! 

Ghost Bear bounces onto two legs, wrapping the giant piece of stone in his arms and squeezing with all his might, crystals begin forming at the Ancestor Spirits feet

... 
I'll fill this space after the attack is resolved
...

Ghost Bear becomes mist around the rock, and suddenly reforms on the other side of the mighty Minotaur.

Pixie the wyvern flaps carefully, placing a modicum of space between herself, Onyx, and the Minotaur. Leaving Ghost Bear as an open target to the Minotaurs obvious rage. 

[sblock=public]
Ghost Bear attacks Eglath 36 Vs. Fort for 26 damage
-if that hits Zachar is infused with spiritual energy

Ghost bear appears at J9

Onyx shifts to H9, H8, I9, I8 (alt 10/10).
[/sblock]













[Sblock=Ata, IG, Spectators] 

Onyx 

Standard Spring Renewal Strike on Eglath 36 to hit fortitude for 26 damage. If that hits, Zachar can spend a surge and gain an extra 5 HP. [sblock=not sure]Does this also activate my spirit boon? If so, Zachar gains an additional 5 HP. [/sblock]

Minor dismiss Ghost Bear

Free summon Ghost Bear at J9

Move shift to H9, H8, I9, I8 (alt 10/10).



[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 26, 2009)

Grimacing in pain as the shaman's divine strength once again tears into his soul, Eglath releases a defiant shout and welcomes the healing flow of energy from the very ground beneath his feet.  He turns to face the deva once more and brings his hammer around to teach him a lesson about defying his betters.

[sblock=Public] Onyx's attack hits
Spend 2 healing surges
Mark Zachar and Smokey
Attack Zachar, hits AC 33 for 21 damage, if that hits, gain 5 temp HP.
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM] Regen 5
Minor: Verdant Life--spend 2 healing surges for a total of 86 hit points returned (since I'm bloodied, I add con bonus to surge value, thanks to Belt of Blood).
Free Action: Mark all adjacent enemies.
Standard: Strength of Stone vs. Zachar, hits AC 33 for 21 damage, if it hits, gain 5 temp HP.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Karrak will step back and try to charge the beast again.

OOC - 
*Please let me know if this kills the minotaur, I'll be using Swift Charge to attack Zachar if so. 
Move: 5 ft step back to K12
Standard - Charge - Howling Strike vs Minotaur 
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=30, 5d6+23=42)   Hits AC 30 for 42 damage... hurry up and go down you big lug! Otherwise this fight is over 

_Status:21-Karrak HP:137/137+12t , S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## industrygothica (May 27, 2009)

Zachar sidesteps the goliath's hammer and counters with his greatsword.

[sblock=All]Eglath's attack misses
Zachar attacks Eglath, 31 vs. AC for 21 damage[/sblock]
[sblock=DM, Cabana]Spend a healing surge
Bond of Retribution vs. Eglath: 1d20+24=31, 1d20+24=27 (31 vs. AC)
Damage: 1d10+13=21[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 27, 2009)

Eglath is once again struck by a spell from Onyx, but the source of his strenght seems unending. He and Zachar miss each other, while Karrak comes back into the fight, charging out of the whirling pool of darkness, and inflicting a lethal wound to the minotaur. The huge beast finally falls, although it manages to swing its axe a last time at its enemy, opening a huge wound in Karrak's chest.
Meanwhile, from the dark corners of the small maze, you hear a creepy howling...

ooc:the minotaur rolled a Roll Lookup for 45 dmg.
Ren, you can go on with your action before we start with next round.

_Initiative and status, round 10:_
28-Onyx [sblock=expended]thunder crash, thunder bear's warding, 1 healing spirit, serpent's rebuke, gloves of eldritch admixture[/sblock]
21-Karrak HP:-33 [sblock=expended]Wellspring of renewal[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:-32 AP:1, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
17-Zachar HP:-10, marked by Eglath[sblock=expended]splinter formation[/sblock] 
Minotaur HP


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

Out of the darkness bursts another goliath, wielding a maul and howling something in a language you don't understand, but get the meaning that he means business. With a massive blow from his hammer, the minotaur goes down and ignoring the viscious blow, the goliaths turns his gaze to the newcomers. 

*"You Dare Attack my Brother! Feel the wrath of the the Thunder Clan"* the goliath roars, charging across the battlefield, his hammer smashing into Zachar.

[sblock=All]
Charge zachar, Hits AC 38 for 38 damage. (end at N8)
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM/Red]
*Note: As part of my rageblood vigor, whenever I down a foe I gain temp hp = to 5 + Con Modifier(6) = 11 Temp HP.
Swift Charge (encoutner power), end up at N8
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=38, 5d6+23=38) 


_Status:21-Karrak HP:104/137 + 11thp, S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## CaBaNa (May 28, 2009)

As the loud Thunder Clan member charges Zachar, Smokey reaches out to become a Spiritual Shield for the devout deva. 

Smokey then appears beside Zachar hoping to bolster his morale, pawing at the stone pillar. While positioning himself to deflect some of the Goliath's next blow.

Pixie flaps closer to the giants, carefully so as not to bump Onyx' head. Onyx simply stares out at the corridors of the Maze, trying to remember anything in his training to help him combat the potential new threat approaching.



[sblock=public]
Smokey takes an opp att vs Karrak 27 to hit reflex for 11 damage. If that hits Zachar regains 7 HP. 

Smokey then appears in O8 

Onyx spends virtual action point, Zachar heartened

Smokey Strikes Eglath 37 to hit for 14 damage, if this hits Smokey can protect Zachar.

Onyz shifts to I8, I9, J8, J9 (alt 10/10). 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, IG, spectators]
As Karrak passes Smokey, Smokey becomes a Spirits Shield for Zachar. 27 to hit reflex for 11 damage. If that hits Zachar regains 7 HP.

minor dismiss Smokey

free Call Smokey at O8

free spend virtual action point, Zachar can spend a healing surge

standard protecting strike on Eglath 37 to hit for 14 damage. if this hits Zachar gain 5 temp HP.

move shift I8, I9, J8, J9 (alt 10/10). 


free action knowledge checks to identify the howling creature.
Arcana 15
Dungeoneering 25 
Nature 26

Onyx uses passive perception/insight 30/30 to identify which direction and how close the howling creature is.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2009)

The goliath, Karrak, ignores the damage from the bear and after slamming his weapon into his foe, roars again and swings his deadly hammer at Zachar, hoping to fell the enemy.

[sblock=All]
Smokey hits with 27 Ref, Karrak takes 11 damage

Attack zachar, Hits AC 34 for 59 damage, knocked prone
Shift to P8
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM/Red]
Well, there goes my Temp HP.

Standard: Using Oak Hammer Rage on Zachar (Daily) Using +1 to hit from Student of the Sword encounter, also using Bloodclaw taking 4 damage and adding 12 damage to the strike. Until end of encounter, all my melee attacks knock the target prone.
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+24=34, 6d6+32=59) Hits AC 34 for 59 damage, if it hits, knocks him prone, if it misses he still takes 6 damage from Hammer Rhythm.
Move: Shift to P8

_Status:21-Karrak HP:100/137, S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## Redclaw (May 29, 2009)

Heartened by Karrak's arrival, Eglath continues his attempts to show Zachar the folly of his attempts to resist the power of twin goliaths.
[sblock=Public] 
Mark Zachar and Smokey
Attack Zachar, missing badly.[/sblock]
[sblock=DM] Regen 5
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies
Standard: Strength of Stone vs. Zachar, missing with a nat 1  Payback for the crit, I guess. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Ata] I thought I was ready to post, but it turns out I was wrong because I need a bit of clarification on the map first.  I'd like to know what's to the south of me (column P); I should be able to see it now, unless there's something I'm not catching that's blocking my view.

That being said, is that column a square and a half, or two squares wide.  They way I'm seeing it, it's small enough that if I move down, it will bottleneck the goliaths so that only one of them can smack me around at once.  Is that a correct assumption?[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock=Cabana and others with perception 25+]You hear that there are two creatures growling and gnarling, and apparently held by chains and trying to get free, although the noise is someway subsided. Their exact nature is not clear, though. The noises come from the opposite sides of the maze, one from the west, the other from the east.[/sblock]

[sblock=IG]yes, you are correct[/sblock]

ooc:Short stats update so I can answer clarify and wait for IG. Btw O8 and P8 are not valid squares so I did not move the bear there( but to O10, which I think is pretty similar, is it fine Babana?) nor shift Eglath. Tell me if you like something else better. Oh, Karrak's 34 misses. 

_Initiative and status, round 10:_
28-Onyx [sblock=expended]thunder crash, thunder bear's warding, 1 healing spirit, serpent's rebuke, gloves of eldritch admixture[/sblock]
21-Karrak HP:-33[sblock=expended]Swift charge, Wellspring of renewalOak hammer rage[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:-41 AP:1, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
17-Zachar HP:-40, marked by Eglath[sblock=expended]splinter formation[/sblock] 
Minotaur HP


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 1, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> [sblock=Cabana and others with perception 25+]You hear that there are two creatures growling and gnarling, and apparently held by chains and trying to get free, although the noise is someway subsided. Their exact nature is not clear, though. The noises come from the opposite sides of the maze, one from the west, the other from the east.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=IG]yes, you are correct[/sblock]
> 
> ooc:Short stats update so I can answer clarify and wait for IG. Btw O8 and P8 are not valid squares so I did not move the bear there( but to O10, which I think is pretty similar, is it fine Babana?) nor shift Eglath. Tell me if you like something else better. Oh, Karrak's 34 misses.




[sblock=Ata, Cabana]Except that I was getting ready to shift to O10; I know I can move through the bear, but I'm not sure if I can occupy the same square or not.

BTW, did Zachar receive the +5 temp from Onyx's last attack?

I'll have more time in the morning to post my move.  Sorry about the delay.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 2, 2009)

ooc: Nope, the bear does occupy the square. I'm sorry, but I can change that if you want. And yes, you did get the thp, just forgot to note them in the public stats.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 2, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> ooc: Nope, the bear does occupy the square. I'm sorry, but I can change that if you want. And yes, you did get the thp, just forgot to note them in the public stats.




[sblock=Ata,Cabana]Let Cabana decide where to put the bear, it's his bear afterall.  I'll adjust afterwords.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=public] Bear to M9 [/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, IG, Spectators] I specifically avoided that square (O10) because it cuts off any escape attempted by Zachar. No virtual action point... keep attack, shift, and knowledge.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Question, can Zachar get the temp hp if the bear is at M9?  Doesn't he have to be adjacent to it?[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

Yes, but I'd feel cheap in changing the attack to my other at-will. Now that I already know it hits and all. If you are ok with that, then I would change it.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Is it my turn? Or IG's still?
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I don't think an action has been decided yet.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 2, 2009)

Zachar swings hard at Eglath and then shifts backwards into the narrow corridor.  A swirling ring of fire erupts surrounding the goliath, but doesn't seem to harm him.

[sblock=All] Attack 39 vs. AC for 29 damage; shift to O10[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, Cabana] Halo of Fire on Zachar, 1d20+24=38, 1d20+24=39 39 vs. AC; 2d10+13=29 damage.

Shift to 010

Any enemy that ends its turn next to Eglath takes 10 fire damage.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 3, 2009)

Onyx sits in silent meditation atop Pixie.

Smokey displaces into mists passing through Eglath and through the fire, then reforming the ghostly bear places a spectral paw on Zachar. 
Eglath suddenly get a hazy view into Zachar's conciousness, just as Zachar clearly sees Eglath's minds eye.
Zachar also hears Onyx mumbling in his mind, and it mingles with the sound of thousands of ancestor spirits. 

Smokey lunges open mouthed at the stone monolith once again, chipping away at the rough stone, and roaring through clenched teeth in hopes of inspiring Zachar.

[sblock=Public]

Eglath feels oddly connected through Smokey to Zachar.

Smokey appears in O9

Zachar given a chance at healing

Smokey attack Eglath 36 to hit reflex for 14 damage, if this hits Zachar is heartened by Smokey.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, IG, Spectators]

Minor Seal of the Serpent on Eglath, Zachar ignores cover, superior cover, concealment, and total concealment, in addition, Zachar can make ranged attacks against Eglath without LOS or LOE. This lasts until the end of my next turn.

Minor dismiss Smokey

Free call Smokey at O9

free virtual action point Zachar can spend a healing surge and regains +5 (spirit boon) HP if he does so.

Standard Watchers strike on Eglath, 36 to hit Reflex for 14 damage. If this hits Zachar and I gain +1 to our attack rolls and +5 to perception while adjacent to Smokey, until the end of my next turn.



[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 3, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, Cabana]I'll spend the surge it Onyx's attack is a hit.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 3, 2009)

[sblock=IG, Ata, Spectators]

IG, you can spend the HS wether the attack hits or not... the Virtual Action Point allows you to spend it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 6, 2009)

ooc:mid-round update...Both Zachar and Onyx hit.

_Initiative and status, round 10:_
28-Onyx [sblock=expended]thunder crash, thunder bear's warding, 1 healing spirit, serpent's rebuke, gloves of eldritch admixture[/sblock]
21-Karrak HP:-33[sblock=expended]Swift charge, Wellspring of renewalOak hammer rage[/sblock]
17-Eglath HP:-84 AP:1, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity; ; any enemy (of Zachar)ending turn adjacent to Eglath takes 10 fire dmg  [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration, Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
17-Zachar HP:-6, marked by Eglath[sblock=expended]splinter formation, Halo of fire[/sblock]
Minotaur HP


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 6, 2009)

Seeing the deva retreat down the hallway, Eglath turns his attention on the shaman.  Ignoring the minimal threat imposed by the spirit bear, he steps across to where the minotaur fell and brings his hammer around to knock the Onyx off his pet.
[sblock=ooc] Free: mark smokey
Move: Move to L9, provoking an attack from Smokey
Standard: Earthgrasp Strike vs. Onyx (with reach 2, I should be able to reach him, thanks to diagonals), hits AC 34 for 23 damage and Onyx is knocked prone, can't stand up until the end of my next turn, and takes 1d10+6 damage when he does stand up.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Karrak realizes he can't reach Zachar from his current spot, so he moves behind Eglath, using the goliath as cover and charges the wyvern. He swings the hammer down with all his might at the creature.

[sblock=All]
Shift to M9, Attack wyvern, hits AC 39 for 46 damage, if it hits, knocks wyvern prone
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM/Red]
Move: Shift to M9
Standard: Charge Wyvern - Howling Strike, also using Bloodclaw taking 4 damage and adding 12 damage to the strike. Until end of encounter, all my melee attacks knock the target prone. 
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+24=39, 5d6+33=45)  Hits AC 39 for 46 damage (forgot +1 damage when raging), if it hits, knocks him prone, if it misses he still takes 6 damage from Hammer Rhythm.


_Status:21-Karrak HP:104/137, S:14/14, AP:1 [/sblock]_


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, IG, Spectators]
Spirits shield 27 vs reflex for 7 damage and if it hits Zachar regains 7 HP

Onyx saves vs prone
Wyvern saves vs prone
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 10, 2009)

ooc: IG sent me his post by mail. I will update later today.

Zachar sets his eyes again on Eglath, and from his current position touches his holy symbol as a divine radiance begins to pour forth from the Goliath's many wounds.

[sblock=OOC]25 vs. Reflex for 15 radiant damage[/sblock]


[sblock=Ata, Cabana] Divine Radiance 1d20+18=24, 1d20+18=25; 25 vs. Reflex; 1d8+10=15 damage.

And Karrak should take 10 fire damage from Halo of Fire[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Bump? So the wyvern is prone, hoping the rider is as well? Who's initiative is it?
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 12, 2009)

Despite being heavily struck by the two Goliaths, Onyx manages to stay firm on saddle, although his mount hits the ground. In the meanwhile, Eglath is punished by the spirit bear for his careless move. He is also targeted by Zachar's radiant bolt, but the corner of the wall impairs the Deva's vision, and the spell flies just a few inches off.

ooc: sorry for the LATE update, guys. Onyx' turn.

_Initiative and status, round 11:_
-Onyx -23[sblock=expended]thunder crash, thunder bear's warding, 1 healing spirit, serpent's rebuke, gloves of eldritch admixture[/sblock]
-Karrak HP:-37[sblock=expended]Swift charge, Wellspring of renewalOak hammer rage[/sblock]
-Eglath HP:-101 AP:1, bloodied, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration,Earthgrasp strike Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
-Zachar [sblock=expended]splinter formation, Halo of fire[/sblock]
Minotaur HP
-Wyvern -36, prone


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Onyx and the Wyvern ignore our abilities that knock them prone?  Yikes.  That puts us in a tougher spot than I'd hoped.
On a side note, since Karrak moved first, I don't think he ended his turn next to Eglath.  He charged the Wyvern, which put him at K9 at the end of his turn, while Eglath was still at N9, not adjacent to him.  He shouldn't have taken the fire damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=red]you're right. It's the order of posting that confused me. I'll fix that.
As for the negation of prone... well, it's a dwarf on a mount!![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
But how is the mount immune? I know I read the AV and the rider is able to make a save, but not the mount. The dwarf was not the target of my attack, there fore there shouldn't be any save allowed. Note, I've copied the below from the DMG pg 47. Not trying to get all meta-gamey here but I want to ensure that the build I did for Karrak isn't useless.

Knocked Prone: *An attack that knocks your mount
prone also forces you to dismount. *You move into
a space of your choice adjacent to the now-prone
mount.
If an attack knocks you prone, you immediately
attempt a saving throw to avoid being dismounted.
This saving throw works just like a normal saving
throw, except you make it as soon as you are
knocked prone, not at the end of your turn.
Lower than 10: Failure. You are dismounted and
fall prone in an open space of your choice adjacent
to the mount.
10 or higher: Success. You remain in the saddle
and are not knocked prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Well, I went and checked, and it seems I've always misread that paragraph. Onyx does indeed remain mounted, but the Wyvern is knocked prone. So yeah, I apologize.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]Did 25 vs. Reflex miss, or are there real line of sight issues?  They way I'm looking it it there shouldn't be a problem with LoS, so I'm assuming it's just flavor text, but I just wanted to make sure.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=IG]Zachar has LoS, but Eglath has cover from him (that's why I mentioned the corner)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> [sblock=ooc]Well, I went and checked, and it seems I've always misread that paragraph. Onyx does indeed remain mounted, but the Wyvern is knocked prone. So yeah, I apologize.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Actually he's not mounted, but he's also not prone 

Knocked Prone: An attack that knocks your mount
prone also *forces you to dismount. You move into
a space of your choice adjacent to the now-prone
mount.*

So Onyx needs to pick an adjacent square to be located in, and is dismounted.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> But how is the mount immune? I know I read the AV and the rider is able to make a save, but not the mount. The dwarf was not the target of my attack, there fore there shouldn't be any save allowed. Note, I've copied the below from the DMG pg 47. Not trying to get all meta-gamey here but I want to ensure that the build I did for Karrak isn't useless.
> 
> Knocked Prone: An attack that knocks your mount
> ...



[sblock=ooc] Actually Ren, he is not dismounted.  Check your quoted post, with a slightly different bit in bold.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 13, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> [sblock=IG]Zachar has LoS, but Eglath has cover from him (that's why I mentioned the corner)[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]


Zachar does not suffer penalties from cover, superior cover, concealment, or total concealment, do to my Seal of The Serpent. In addition he can make ranged attacks against Eglath without LOS or LOE. (post #102) Does this mean Zachar hits? 


Onyx was forced to dismount when Pixie went prone... Onyx is now at H9. He is not knocked prone.

Until I know if Zachar hit, and more specifically if Eglath is bloodied, it's difficult to plan my turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Wow, I totally screwed up this round!
Cabana is right, Zachar should not suffer penalties from cover or concealment in regards to Eglath for this round. So yeah, the attacka hit. And yeah, Eglath is bloodied.
Sorry guys. The gap between your posts and my update really messed up my focus. I'll be more careful.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] If Onyx dismounted to H9, Eglath couldn't attack him, so I guess his attack was against the Wyvern as well.  
I'll get you next time, shaman.   
At least the wyvern can't get up until the end of my next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]So could we possibly get a status update to bring us to where everyone is at the moment, now that we're all straight again?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 13, 2009)

ooc: This is hopefully correct. Tell me if you see any mistakes (besides the expended lists, that are often missing powers, and that I'll have to correct very soon...)

_Initiative and status, round 11:_
-Onyx [sblock=expended]seal of the serpent, thunder crash, thunder bear's warding, 1 healing spirit, serpent's rebuke, gloves of eldritch admixture[/sblock]
-Karrak HP:-47[sblock=expended]Swift charge, Wellspring of renewalOak hammer rage[/sblock]
-Eglath HP:-101 AP:1, bloodied, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration,Earthgrasp strike Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
-Zachar HP: +7t[sblock=expended]splinter formation, Halo of fire[/sblock]
Minotaur HP
-Wyvern -49, (10 DR), prone


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 17, 2009)

All in one smooth motion the Wyvern flicks it's tail at Eglath as Smokey sidles up next to the giant, during the flurry of motion Onyx steps out of the Goliaths view.

[sblock=public]

Wyvern attack Eglath 19 to hit AC for 5 damage, if that hits, 15 to hit Fort for ongoing 10 poison damage (save ends)

Onyx shifts H10



[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, IG, Spectators]
Standard Wyvern stings Eglath 19 to hit AC for 5 damage, if that hits secondary attack on Eglath 15 to hit Fort for Ongoing 10 poison damage (save ends).

Move Onyx shifts H10
(Bear moves to L8, avoids OA by taking long way.) 

Minor Action active perception 25
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Karrak decides to ignore the wyvern for now and realizes that if he cuts off the head, the body will fall. He leaps over the prone creature and swings down on Onyx with his massive maul, catching the dwarf and, hopefully, send him sprawling to the ground.

[sblock=All]
Jump over Wyvern to H9, swing hammer at Onyx, hits Fort 40 for 46 damage and knocks you prone (assuming you don't save...jerk )
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM/Red]
Move: Jump to H9Athletics (1d20+21=41, 1d20+21=28) 
Standard:  Hammerfall (encoutner) on Onyx - also using Bloodclaw taking 4 damage and adding 12 damage to the strike. Until end of encounter, all my melee attacks knock the target prone. 
Vs Fort; Damage (1d20+23=40, 4d6+34=46) 
  Hits Fort 40 for 46 damage if it hits, knocks him prone, if it misses he still takes 6 damage from Hammer Rhythm. *Question - does he need to save twice against prone? My encounter power here knocks him prone, as does my rage I'm under...
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2009)

Seeing Karrak go after the dwarf, Eglath focuses his attention on the downed wyvern.  He'd heard about their poison, and knew that was the last thing he needed to be dealing with.
[sblock=Public] hit Wyvern AC 34 for 19 damage. [/sblock]
[sblock=DM] Strength of Stone vs. Wyvern, hits AC 34 for 19 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 17, 2009)

While the goliath's are focused on the wyvern, Zachar moves up behind Eglath and attacks him.

[sblock=Actions]Move to M9; Attack Eglath (44 vs. AC) for 18 damage[/sblock]


[sblock=Ata, Cabana]Attack: 1d20+26=44, 1d20+26=35, Damage: 1d10+13=18[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 18, 2009)

Onyx accepts the blow to the face, feeling his tooth pop out again. HA HA HA! My Tooth! Thanks to you, Lumbering Oaf!

Crawling away to get some room for his ancestor to trap the foolish Goliath, Onyx beams a gap tooth smile. Karrak gets a good look at the indent left by his hammer.

Suddenly the wyvern, Pixie, lets out a screech, shakes off and stands. Turning toward Eglath threateningly.

I've got just the thing for you Goliath! Pixie, sting that overgrown rock crusher!

[sblock=public]

Fail saving throw Onyx falls prone

Minor dismiss Smokey
Free call Smokey to H10

Move Onyx stands in H11 (because H10 is already occupied)

Standard->Move Wyvern stands from prone


EDIT: Thanks ren for pointing out I cannot "Shift" while prone, Onyx has to crawl, which provokes. So I'm updating the turn in light of those rules.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 19, 2009)

The heat of battle rises as the two Goliaths assault Onyx and his mount. The Wyvern seems unable to reach its attackers with its tail, but it provides the right distraction for Zachar to hit sworn prey. 
The dwarf, in the meanwhile, calls his spirit companion right between him and his pursuer as he gets away from Eglath.


_Initiative and status, round 12-13:_
-Onyx -46, prone[sblock=expended]seal of the serpent, thunder crash, thunder bear's warding, 1 healing spirit, serpent's rebuke, gloves of eldritch admixture[/sblock]
-Karrak HP:-51[sblock=expended]Hammerfall, Swift charge, Wellspring of renewalOak hammer rage[/sblock]
-Eglath HP:-115,  AP:1, bloodied, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration,Earthgrasp strike Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
-Zachar +7t [sblock=expended]splinter formation, Halo of fire[/sblock]
Minotaur HP
-Wyvern -58, prone, bloodied, 10 DR

[sblock=Cabana]It wasn't really relevant till now, but keep in mind that mounts like your wyvern suffer a -2 penalty to attacks and defenses in cramped spaces like this.
Also, Onyx now hears something _ugly_ growling in the shadows by the wall west of him.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2009)

Grinning as his blow strikes true, Karrak looks upon the crawling foe with a bit of pity, before smashing his hammer down on the dwarf, saying in dwarven *"Like a bug, you are crushed"*. Seeing smokey appear in front of him, Karrak draws upon his earthen strength then moves past the bear, intentionally leaving himself open to attack.

He then is standing over his foe, having cut off escape and once again brings down the bloody maul onto Onyx, focusing on his training with the weapon for accuracy.

[sblock=All]
OA against Onyx, hits AC 44 for 42 damage
Move to G12 - draw OA from bear & Onyx 
Hits AC 34 for 56 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM/Red]
OA: OA (Vs AC); Damage (incl +12 from Bloodclaw) (1d20+23=42, 2d6+33=41) * Karrak takes 4 damage, forgot +2 for prone and +1 damage for rage, so hits AC 44 for 42 damage
Minor: Activate Stone's Endurace (DR 10/all until end of next turn)
Move: to G12
Standard:  Masterstroke (encounter) - using Bloodclaw max 
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+27=34, 4d6+34=50) Hits AC 34 for 50 damage, Karrak takes 4 damage, also if Onyx is already prone he takes 6 more damage (from rage)
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

alright, I look like a retard I know, but now I have to ask. again... 
Does standing from prone provoke?

I thought it didn't but I also thought you could shift while prone, and that was wrong.

As I understand it, if Onyx stands from prone, he doesn't provoke. If Smokey is occupying the square Onyx would stand in, he stands in an adjacent square. If I'm wrong, let it play out. 

I don't mind if renau1g changes his turn, do to Onyx not provoking, if I'm right.

Sorry for the trouble guys! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]i'm not entrely sure here. Does any of you have a rules reference?
Standing does not provoke, but leaving a threatened square does. In this case, it might be considered something akin to a forced movement, which does not, but, as I said, I'm really not sure...[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm not sure that the bear can move to the same spot as the prone Onyx:
Call Spirit Companion Shaman Feature
Your soul reaches out to your spirit friend, which faithfully
appears at your side.
At-Will ✦ Conjuration, Primal
Minor Action Close burst 20
Effect: You conjure your spirit companion in an *unoccupied*
square in the burst.

Emphasis added, despite Onyx being prone, the square is occupied.

An alternative solution is to use move to stand, standard action to shift away and then minor to call bear spirit? You'd draw no OA, but the wyvern is still prone.

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]ah, that's a good point. The wording does indeed prevent the action.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
move to stand, standard action to shift away and then minor to call bear spirit.

Sounds lovely.

Play on.

*sorry about the trouble again!*[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=ata]
I still want to keep my action, but I don't want to lose my attack roll from the first attack, which would be my original attack. I want to use Masterstroke on Onyx. So can I use my first attack roll and the damage roll from the second attack, which is the correct amount
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 23, 2009)

ooc: bump? Ren, that is fine.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2009)

Eglath turns with a feral grin and resumes his efforts to pound the deva into angel dust (sorry couldn't help it).
[sblock=Public] mark Zachar, then attack him, hits AC 32 for 23 damage
shift to M8[/sblock]
[sblock=DM, Ren] Free: mark all adjacent enemies
Standard: Strength of Stone vs. Zachar, hits AC 32 for 23 damage.
Move: shift to M8 [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 23, 2009)

The deva sidesteps Eglath's attack and counters with an upward thrust as he matches the goliath's pace.

[sblock=all]Eglath's attack misses; Zachar hits AC 38 for 18 damage, shift to N8[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata, Cabana]Bond of Retribution 1d20+24=35, 1d20+24=38 vs. AC 38; 1d10+13=18 damage; shift to N8[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 25, 2009)

Karrak tries a bold maneuver that leaves himself open to attacks, but lets him deal a heavy blow on the dwarf. Meanwhile, Eglath and Zachar duel: the Goliath can't reach the deva, which is swifter, and cuts the massive warrior again.

_Initiative and status, round 12:_
-Onyx -96, bloodied[sblock=expended]seal of the serpent, thunder crash, thunder bear's warding, 1 healing spirit, serpent's rebuke, gloves of eldritch admixture[/sblock]
-Karrak HP:-55[sblock=expended]Hammerfall, Swift charge, Wellspring of renewal, MasterstrokeOak hammer rage[/sblock]
-Eglath HP:-128,  AP:1, bloodied, regen 5, target of Oath on enmity [sblock=expended]1 potion of regeneration,Earthgrasp strike Form of the charging boar[/sblock]
-Zachar +7t, marked by Eglath [sblock=expended]splinter formation, Halo of fire[/sblock]
Minotaur HP
-Wyvern -58, bloodied, prone, 10 DR

ooc: Onyx has an OA to roll vs Karrak (through the bear, too, if you want)


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

I will get to this ASAP, however from thursday until monday night I'll be incredibly busy, and just trying to keep up with stuff. If I get a moment in  edge wise this is near the top of my list for stuff that needs updating.

Sorry for making ya'll wait.

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 30, 2009)

The Dwarven Shaman sees his Ancestor paw at the goliath as it passes by, He quickly jumps back from the oncoming attacks, hiding behind his ancestor. He takes a moment to suck some energy off the great bear. Then he digs in for the inevitable onslaught.

[sblock=public]
Smokey spirits shield attack, 34 to hit reflex for 7 damage, wyvern regains 7 HP if that hits.

Onyx shifts to H9 (encounter)

Onyx heals self, if wyvern considered adjacent to smokey, wyvern is healed as well.

Onyx prepares for the inevitable onslaught that is coming.

[/sblock]
[sblock=IG, Ata, Spectators]

Smokey spirits shield attack 34 to hit reflex for 7 damage Wyvern regains 7 HP if that hits 

Minor shift two squares (encounter: boots of fencing master)

Move-Minor Healing Spirit on Self (regain 31 HP) Wyvern gain 14 HP if considered adjacent to Smokey. 

Standard ready action for Smokey bear to Protecting Strike If an enemy moves adjacent. 26 to hit will for 18 damage and each ally adjacent to Smokey  gets 5 temp HP


[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2009)

[sblock=Bump]Everyone ok?[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 8, 2009)

everyone is fine, I think, Ren is just out of town until the 13th... 

 The weather has been dubious down here in the jet stream, hopefully he is having a better time of it.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay. I just noticed that Onyx wasn't listed as prone after my last attack, but should be. My Oak Hammer Rage feature knocks ppl prone with each melee hit.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Everything that happened in Onyx's public box does not change due to that new info.
[/sblock]


[sblock=IG, ATA, Spectators]

Move stand

minor same shift

standard for minor healing spirit on self, see original post.

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 16, 2009)

[sblock=I'm back too!]Dunno if you guys noticed, but my connection has been down (or randomly working) for, like, ten days... happy to see you're still here! Back to our regularly scheduled beating the crap out of each other, then!![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

Growling angrily that his prey has escaped him again, Karrak charges again towards Onyx, and again leaves himself open to attack. With his rage in full force the barbarian smashes his hammer down with all his strength on the dwarf with a devastating blow.

[sblock=All]
Charge Onyx (move to G10) - Hit AC 41 for 60 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM/Red]
Still will have DR 10 against any OA's
Standard:  Charge to G10 - Howling Strike - using Bloodclaw max 
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+23=41, 5d6+36=60)  Hits AC 41 for 60 damage, Karrak takes 4 damage, and knocks Onyx prone. Yikes!
Note: DR 10 ends now.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 20, 2009)

[sblock=Night]

Bump

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I haven't seen Red on in a while & I know IG's been busy (he's in my L4W game)
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I haven't seen Red on in a while & I know IG's been busy (he's in my L4W game)
> [/sblock]




I was waiting for Red to go so I Wouldn't just initiative.  And I've been busy too.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2009)

OOC - I just sent him an e-mail, but he hasn't been around since july 9th, so not holding my breath.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## renau1g (Jul 31, 2009)

indeed. Shall I take over Eglath?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 31, 2009)

ooc:That doesn't seem a bad idea. It worked out in the other game, too.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 31, 2009)

Eglath takes a swing with his maul, hoping to stagger the enemy next to him. He steps away for a moment and concentrates. Thick vines explode from the floor within 15 feet of the goliath warrior.

[sblock=OOC Public]
Hits Zachar's Fort 27 for 25 damage, if hits -6 on attack rolls until end of Eglath's next turn. Shift to L9. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata]
*Don't forget that Eglath has resist 5 from being in his Form of the Boar. Also, each square adjacent to him is difficult terrain. 
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies
Standard: Mountain Hammer on Zachar Mountain Hammer (Vs. Fort); Damage (+2 from Iron Boughs) (1d20+21=27, 4d6+16=25) *sigh* If that hits he takes a -6 to melee attack rolls TENT (eglath's)
Move: Shift to L9
Minor: Activate Awaken the Forest Utility (Burst 3, everything in is difficult terrain, allies have cover in the zone, sustain Minor)
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 4, 2009)

[sblock=Bump]

emailed IG a while ago, said he couldn't get on... Shall we wait, or should I pick an action for him?

Should I shoot him another email to ask him what Zachar does?


EDIT: can I get a status and map update as well?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah I forgot to mention that IG said he had to ship his laptop back to ...Dell? (not sure who) but it'd be a few weeks at least.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah I forgot to mention that IG said he had to ship his laptop back to ...Dell? (not sure who) but it'd be a few weeks at least.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 5, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
I knew that, I'm just generally forgetful. Good thing he told more than just his brain-dead teammate. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 7, 2009)

ooc: ugh. sorry. I'll be posting an update here tonight.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 8, 2009)

[sblock=Ata, Cabana]I'm at my mother's house now so I thought I'd check on things.  I don't have Zachar right in front of me, so I can't make a move, though I've been sticking with at-wills vs. Eglath and they've been working famously.  If you want to NPC Zachar in that direction, that'd be great.  He's in good shape now, so hopefully he'll still be that way when I get my computer back![/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 14, 2009)

OOC: I'm back now--are we still in this thing?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2009)

OOC - I hope so...


----------

